# Can goats eat Alfalfa, Timothy and Orchard Grass Mix?



## ThePigeonKid (Mar 18, 2011)

Can goats eat Alfalfa, Timothy and Orchard Grass Mix?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mlw987m (Mar 18, 2011)

Mine do! They love it!


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Mar 18, 2011)

G'day TPK,that mix is OK ,but what sort of goats ,milking ,preggers,growing kids or fibre /meat.If they are milking you are "harvesting "every day and if they are "highly bred" they will need some extra protein to keep them in the peak of condition.

  ......................T.O.R.........................


----------



## BlackSheepOrganics (Mar 18, 2011)

We feed our Nubians a hay that is about half Timothy and half Brome.  We have Alfalfa pellets in their grain as well.  We milk twice daily and don't have a problem keeping weight on our girls.


----------

